# CDNN rifle kits



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Has anyone ever ordered a rifle kit through CDNN? Are they decent and durable or are they junk? I'm on a tight budget but want an AR15 again because my dumb backside sold mine many years ago. Eventually I want to swap the barrel out for the 25-45 sharps but that's down the road a long ways. Any info or thoughts would be much appreciated!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

You can an Anderson for 499.

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------

